
Show HN: Statpedia – World's Most Simple Chart Creation Tool - xgibbousx
http://statpedia.com
======
bx_
"Most Simple" seems like the least simple way to say "Simplest"

~~~
xgibbousx
Interesting observation. Thank you.

------
efferon
Very cool tool. Makes creating charts easy for everyone.

